# Nelly Furtado - 12x



## lausel (14 Dez. 2009)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Pics der hübschen Nelly


----------



## xxsurfer (14 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die *wunderbare* *Nelly*:hearts:


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2009)

:thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (17 Aug. 2010)

Heiß 

Thx


----------



## Rumpelmucke (17 Aug. 2010)

Interessante Maus, aber das blond...


----------



## suomi1 (18 Aug. 2019)

Nett, danke


----------

